# The incredible Banana



## basskiller (Apr 16, 2013)

The incredible Banana 

"some amazing facts I never knew about the banana" - basskiller

Bananas contain three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose combined with fiber. A banana gives an instant, sustained and substantial boost of energy.

Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one fruit with the world's leading athletes.

But energy isn't the only way a banana can help us keep fit. It can also help overcome or prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, making it a must to add to our daily diet.

*DEPRESSION:*
According to a recent survey undertaken by MIND amongst people suffering from depression, many felt much better after eating a banana. This is because bananas contain tryptophan, a type of protein that the body converts into serotonin, known to make you relax, improve your mood and generally make you feel happier.

*PMS:*
Forget the pills - eat a banana. The vitamin B6 it contains regulates blood glucose levels, which can affect your mood.

*ANEMIA:*
High in iron, bananas can stimulate the production of hemoglobin in the blood and so helps in cases of anemia.

*BLOOD PRESSURE:*
This unique tropical fruit is extremely high in potassium yet low in salt, making it perfect to beat blood pressure So much so, the US Food and Drug Administration has just allowed the banana industry to make official claims for the fruit's ability to reduce the risk of blood pressure and stroke.

*BRAIN POWER:*
200 students at a Twickenham school ( England ) were helped through their exams this year by eating bananas at breakfast, break, and lunch in a bid to boost their brain power. Research has shown that the potassium-packed fruit can assist learning by making pupils more alert.

*CONSTIPATION:*
High in fiber, including bananas in the diet can help restore normal bowel action, helping to overcome the problem without resorting to laxatives.

*HANGOVERS*:
One of the quickest ways of curing a hangover is to make a banana milkshake, sweetened with honey. The banana calms the stomach and, with the help of the honey, builds up depleted blood sugar levels, while the milk soothes and re-hydrates your system.

*HEARTBURN:*
Bananas have a natural antacid effect in the body, so if you suffer from heartburn, try eating a banana for soothing relief.

*MORNING SICKNESS:*
Snacking on bananas between meals helps to keep blood sugar levels up and avoid morning sickness.

*MOSQUITO BITES:*
Before reaching for the insect bite cream, try rubbing the affected area with the inside of a banana skin. Many people find it amazingly successful at reducing swelling and irritation.

*NERVES:*
Bananas are high in B vitamins that help calm the nervous system..

Overweight and at work? Studies at the Institute of Psychology in Austria found pressure at work leads to gorging on comfort food like chocolate and chips. Looking at 5,000 hospital patients, researchers found the most obese were more likely to be in high-pressure jobs. The report concluded that, to avoid panic-induced food cravings, we need to control our blood sugar levels by snacking on high carbohydrate foods every two hours to keep levels steady.

*ULCERS:*
The banana is used as the dietary food against intestinal disorders because of its soft texture and smoothness. It is the only raw fruit that can be eaten without distress in over-chroniclercases. It also neutralizes over-acidity and reduces irritation by coating the lining of the stomach.

*TEMPERATURE CONTROL:*
Many other cultures see bananas as a 'cooling' fruit that can lower both the physical and emotional temperature of expectant mothers. In Thailand , for example, pregnant women eat bananas to ensure their baby is born with a cool temperature.

So, a banana really is a natural remedy for many ills. When you compare it to an apple, it has FOUR TIMES the protein, TWICE the carbohydrate, THREE TIMES the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other vitamins and minerals.. It is also rich in potassium and is one of the best value foods around So maybe its time to change that well-known phrase so that we say, 'A BANANA a day keeps the doctor away!' 
 author??


----------



## chicken wing (Apr 16, 2013)

Lol. Bananas give me bad heartburn


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2013)

chicken wing said:


> Lol. Bananas give me bad heartburn




Me too!!! Like horrendously bad heartburn.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2013)

I eat banana's everyday


----------



## DF (Apr 16, 2013)

I eat a couple a day.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 16, 2013)

1/2 banana every morning with my oats... and the other 1/2 banana at night with chocolate egg whites and peanut butter..... damn they are good. Sometimes I eat 1/2 pre work out and 1/2 post workout as well.... just cause I can.


Love me some Monkey fruit,
Vette


----------



## j2048b (Apr 16, 2013)

1/2 banana and strawberries in my oatmeal every morning and sometimes at night for a snack= yummy!! 

Nice bass!!  thanks for the info!!


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 16, 2013)

I love me some bananas.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 16, 2013)

all hail the great banana. i used to eat one in the morning and post workout with my protein shake and oats. i might add it to my pre workout meal for that extra boost.


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't like the flavor of bananas, but I still eat 2 or 3 a day


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Apr 16, 2013)

I eat like 3 4 bananas a day. Cant help it. 2 go with my 2 oatmeal meals. 3rd before bed


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 16, 2013)

I like banana hammocks.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 16, 2013)

63Vette said:


> 1/2 banana every morning with my oats... and the other 1/2 banana at night with chocolate egg whites and peanut butter..... damn they are good. Sometimes I eat 1/2 pre work out and 1/2 post workout as well.... just cause I can.
> 
> 
> Love me some Monkey fruit,
> Vette


Eat the whole f'n banana at once, damn I hate that eat half save half crap it's a damn banana not a cake bro.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 16, 2013)

mabdelrasoul said:


> I eat like 3 4 bananas a day. Cant help it. 2 go with my 2 oatmeal meals. 3rd before bed



Isn't that good? Oats, milk and banana nukes all together for great tasting oats!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 16, 2013)

Nuked not nukes, SI and the no edit bullshit!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

After reading this and a previous article on bananas I will now be supplementing my diet with 3-20 bananas a day


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 16, 2013)

Georgia said:


> After reading this and a previous article on bananas I will now be supplementing my diet with 3-20 bananas a day



Banana's will constipate you very bad so be careful with how much you eat.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Banana's will constipate you very bad so be careful with how much you eat.



Probably not a good idea with this anus fissure then. Will keep them lower...but I love bananas


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 16, 2013)

My girl loves bananas.  Salami too.  

I too am a fan of the fruit, the not gay kind.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 17, 2013)

Love me some bananas.   I like them in cereal or oatmeal in the morning.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2013)

timing I find is the best why to eat banana's..Mornings or postworkout for me


----------



## 63Vette (May 15, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Banana's will constipate you very bad so be careful with how much you eat.





One of several reasons I eat HALF at a time..... peckerwood.

Here's a shake for you in the morning:

4oz steel cut oats (precooked)
six egg whites (I use chocolate muscle egg)
4oz chocolate milk
1/2 a banana 
One scoop whey protein
two ice cubes

Blend that shit and walah! 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> My girl loves bananas.  Salami too.
> 
> I too am a fan of the fruit, the not gay kind.



She's with you so she must like the baby carrot also! :-0


----------



## Georgia (May 15, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> She's with you so she must like the baby carrot also! :-0



*Claps and cheers wildly!*


----------



## Jada (May 15, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> She's with you so she must like the baby carrot also! :-0



Lmao) )


----------



## Seeker (May 16, 2013)

I'll have two nice ripe bananas post workout along with a shake. The riper the higher the GI index.


----------



## beasto (May 16, 2013)

I kill spotted bananas on the daily, have them in a perfect rotation so they're nice and spotted. Bomb yo.


----------



## Yaya (May 16, 2013)

i drank (heavily) for 10 days straight last oct on a vaca in the carribean... i ate a banana every night before i went to sleep, didnt get one hangover. Bannanas are great and sometimes i let bundy stick them up my pipe


----------



## tkasch (May 16, 2013)

if i had to eat only one food the rest of my life it would be bananas!


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2013)

tkasch said:


> if i had to eat only one food the rest of my life it would be bananas!



No it would be a cow!


----------



## TheExperiment (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info bass.

A lot of us don't appreciate how good fruits are and we forget about their benefits. Anytime I have been craving chocolate or any other sweets, I try and reach for a fruit


----------

